# Tempas Results Topic



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2010)

Why did you close the other topic? that was a mistake now it looks like your hiding something and actually faked the entire tempas topic and there is no winners or prizes and your trying to make people forget about the competition

You really need to either re-open the tempas topic so people can discuss it coz only the last page had people getting angry most people are they are talking about the results and not everyone reads the forums in depth to know WHY they've been delayed (not that you've given a decent reason why they are late yet) 

Re-open the other tempas topic!


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2010)

They have told you why they have been delayed.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> They have told you why they have been delayed.



Its been vauge but ok fair enough they gave a reason but my point still stands about why they closed the topic. at least untill the results are actually out i still want the other topic re-opened for discussion


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

You can't even write Temp*m*as properly!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 19, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> You can't even write Temp*m*as properly!



oh noes. sorry i just figured it was so far *past* the due date i thought it sounded better as pas. y'know like *PAST* the due date


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2010)

Youre being a real Temp-*ASS*


----------



## prowler (Jan 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delays, folks. Unfortunately we've just run into one problem after another. I can't get into exact reasons, however. Eventually they will be announced, until then, just be patient



Why can't you be patient?
I mean, if everyone started complaining that they can't win free stuff they might not even do it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2010)

Well by the end there was really not much discussion taking place, the thread had become a bit of a joke really and it was going nowhere. They aren't trying to make anyone forget about the competition, and it certainly isn't fake. Think for a second, what would there be to gain by faking the competition? It was free to enter and open to all. The only thing that would be achieved by faking it would be pissing off the entire forum, and losing credibility as a site.

The staff have said many times ad nauseum that they encountered many unforeseen problems regarding the competition, apologised for it and said that they will announce the results as soon as possible. You have to consider that everyone, including the staff, are just as frustrated about this as everyone else.


----------



## TerenigmaBabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Ugh... boys suck


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2010)

Be patient.

Don't be a lazy bastard.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well by the end there was really not much discussion taking place, the thread had become a bit of a joke really and it was going nowhere.
> 
> I resent that statement.
> 
> ...



NO ONE is as frustrated as me. I have literally began cutting myself, just so I can have something else besides this god-damn contest to focus on. But the pain is only adding to my rage. 

Why should anyone even listen to you? You're in the staff, you're mosy likely in league with them and their plot. 

OF ALL THE TIMES TO PULL THIS SH*T YOU GUYS CHOICE CHIRSTMAS?? DON'T YOU KNOW IT'S JESUSUES BIRTHDAY?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 19, 2010)

*OMG GUIZE ITS A CONSPIRACY?!?11?!1!?/?!!/?!!??!/1?!​*


----------

